# avec autant de violence que s'il eût étranglé un homme



## Thomas1

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence que s’il eût étranglé un homme, [...]​Source​Est-ce que que s’il eût etranglé parle de l’action hypotetique au passé ?
Est-ce que je peux le reformuler de manièrre suivante :
_Il aurait pu étrangler un homme_ 
Ou « que s’il eût etranglé » est le subjonctif plus-que-parfait ?

Merci d’avance,
Thomas


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir Thomas,

en fait, il ne s'agit pas du subj. plus-que-parfait, mais tout simplement du passé antérieur, et tu peux le remplacer par un indicatif plus-que-parfait : _Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence que s’il *avait* étranglé un homme._

Il y a en fait une comparaison : _s'il avait étranglé un homme, il aurait agi avec autant de viloence_.


----------



## Thomas1

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Bonsoir Thomas,
> 
> en fait, il ne s'agit pas du subj. plus-que-parfait, mais tout simplement du passé antérieur, et tu peux le remplacer par un indicatif plus-que-parfait : _Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence que s’il *avait* étranglé un homme._
> 
> Il y a en fait une comparaison : _s'il avait étranglé un homme, il aurait agi avec autant de viloence_.


Bonsoir Piotr, 

Alors il y a une coquille dans la phrase?
passé antérieur eut etranglé
subjonctif plus-que-parfait/conditionel passé : eût etranglé
En fait, je toujours pense qu'il s'agit soit du subjonctif plus-que-parfait soit du conditionel passé parce que l'action me semble plutôt hypotetique que un fait... (avec la tendence vers le premier). Est-ce que vous pouvez m'expliquer où je me trompe ?

Thomas


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, non, Piotr, c'est bien le subjonctif plus-que-parfait à valeur hypothétique remplaçant un indicatif…_
_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je te crois volontiers, cher Maître, mézalor comment expliques-tu la forme (grammaticalement juste) de « avec autant de violence que s'il avait étranglé un homme » à l'indicatif ?

J'accepterais bien la construction (archaïque, cf. Pascal) de si + conditionnel passé (2e forme), mais pourquoi et comment le subjonctif ? J'avoue que si + subj. me laisse un peu pantois ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Je te crois volontiers, cher Maître, mézalor comment expliques-tu la forme (grammaticalement juste) de « avec autant de violence que s'il avait étranglé un homme » à l'indicatif ?


La forme régulière est bien celle de l'indicatif plus-que-parfait. Le subjonctif plus-que-parfait est seulement une façon très littéraire de dire la même chose…



> J'accepterais bien la construction (archaïque, cf. Pascal) de si + conditionnel passé (2e forme), mais pourquoi et comment le subjonctif ? J'avoue que si + subj. me laisse un peu pantois ...


Cette construction n'est possible qu'au subjonctif plus-que-parfait. Or celui-ci se confond avec le conditionnel passé II… Je parle donc de la même construction que celle que tu mentionnes.


----------



## Thomas1

Que veut dire donc « que si » ?

Est-ce qu'on peut reformuler la partie en question de la manière suivante :
_Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence qu'il aurait pu étranglé un homme,_
?




Maître Capello said:


> La forme régulière est bien celle de l'indicatif plus-que-parfait. Le subjonctif plus-que-parfait est seulement une façon très littéraire de dire la même chose…


Donc, l'indicatif plus-que-parfait a une autre application ; il exprime les actions qui sont contraires aux faits (au passé), en fait est-ce qu'il est encore l'indicatif dans ce cas ?

Thomas


----------



## Maître Capello

Thomas1 said:


> Est-ce qu'on peut reformuler la partie en question de la manière suivante :
> _Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence qu'il aurait pu étranglé un homme,_
> ?


Non.



> Donc, l'indicatif plus-que-parfait a une autre application ; il exprime les actions qui sont contraires aux faits (au passé), en fait est-ce qu'il est encore l'indicatif dans ce cas ?


 Je n'ai pas compris ta question… Mais on peut dire que l'indicatif plus-que-parfait sert à marquer l'antériorité dans le passé ou une condition non réalisée du passé.


----------



## euphrosyne

Thomas, _*autant de... que* _est différent de *tant/tellement... que

*_Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec *autant* de violence qu'il aurait pu étrangler un homme.  _Phrase incorrecte

 Mais

_Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec *tant* de violence qu'il aurait pu étrangler un homme. _ Phrase correcte
_ 

*Autant de... que*_ sert à comparer. Le comparant (ce qui vient après _que_) peut être une proposition dans laquelle tu fais une hypothèse (_si..._), mais cette proposition elle-même n'est pas une hypothèse dans la narration. Ce n'est qu'une comparaison qui sort du contexte de la narration.

Construction :_*Autant de + *_groupe nominal _*+ que + *_groupe nominal

ou
_
*Autant de + *_groupe nominal (ici _violence_)_* + que + *_proposition qui commence par sa propre conjonction (_si_, _lorsque_, _quand_).
Il me semble que cette proposition ne peut être qu'une hypothèse (_si..._) ou une circonstancielle de temps (_lorsque/quand_...).


La construction *tant de... que* exprime plutôt une conséquence, qui n'est pas indépendante de la narration (même si cette conséquence est hypothétique).
C'est la même signification que *tellement... que* et _*si...que*_, avec des constructions différentes :

*si + *adjectif + proposition complétive (qui commence par *que*)

*tant + *partitif (_*de* +_ nom) + proposition complétive (qui commence par *que*)

_*tellement + *_adjectif ou partitif + proposition complétive


J'espère que c'est un peu compréhensible, ce que j'explique. 

(J'ai des doutes sur l'appellation des parties de la phrases. La grammaire, ça remonte au collège pour moi ! S'agit-il bien d'une complétive ? Et comment appelle-t-on ces propositions qui commencent par _si_ ? Hypothèses ?)


----------



## Maître Capello

euphrosyne said:


> _Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec *tant* de violence qu'il aurait pu étranglé un homme._


Désolé, mais ta phrase ci-dessus n'est pas correcte, tant du point de vue du sens que de celui de la grammaire… On aurait toutefois pu dire quelque chose comme :

_Randel se jeta __d'abord __sur le pain, le cassa avec *autant* de violence qu'il l'aurait fait pour étrangler un homme._


----------



## euphrosyne

Maître Capello said:


> Désolé, mais ta phrase ci-dessus n'est pas correcte, tant du point de vue du sens que de celui de la grammaire…



C'est bien ce que j'ai voulu signifier par . C'est plus clair maintenant ? 
J'ai essayé d'expliquer à Thomas pourquoi dans sa phrase "_... autant de violence qu'il aurait pu étranglé un homme_", d'un point de vue purement structurel il manque une conjonction.
Il a demandé ce que veut dire *que si*. J'espère lui avoir fait comprendre que *que si* ne veut rien dire, ces deux termes n'appartenant pas à la même proposition. _Que_ est attaché à l'adverbe *autant* pour construire le balancement *autant de x que y*. Dans la phrase de Thomas, le* y* est une proposition introduite par la conjonction *si*.




Maître Capello said:


> _Randel se jeta __d'abord __sur le pain, le cassa avec *autant* de violence qu'il l'aurait fait pour étrangler un homme._



Ta suggestion est correcte, mais je dois avouer que je ne la trouve pas très élégante...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> _Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec *autant* de violence qu'il aurait pu étrangl*er* un homme._
> _Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec *tant* de violence qu'il aurait pu étrangl*er* un homme._


 
Voyons, Maître et Euphrosyme, si nous somme bien d'accord que la première phrase (_avec *autant* de violence_) est grammaticalement incorrecte, en quoi la seconde (_avec *tant* de violence_), bizarre quant au sens j'en conviens, le serait-elle ? je la trouve parfaitement recevable.

Changeons quelques mots pour lui donner un sens acceptable : _Randel se jeta sur le pain et le cassa avec tant de violence qu'il aurait pu fendre la table._ 
Et même =>_ Randel s'était jeté sur le pain et l'avait cassé avec tant de violence qu'il eût pu fendre la table._

Qu'y a-t-il de choquant dans cette phrase ? Bien sûr, le sens est autre, mais la construction exactement identique à celle stigmatisée par M. C.


----------



## euphrosyne

Exact, Piotr. J'avais mal lu le dernier message du Maître. Je croyais qu'il parlait de la phrase "... _avec *autant* de violence qu'il aurait pu étrangler un homme_", et qu'il n'avait pas compris que je disais qu'elle était incorrect.

_Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec *tant* de violence qu'il aurait pu étrangler un homme_, est correcte.


(Merci pour la correction _étrangl*er*_.  Ces copier-coller...)


----------



## Maître Capello

euphrosyne said:


> C'est bien ce que j'ai voulu signifier par . C'est plus clair maintenant ?


Non, ça l'était déjà, clair. Mais *tes deux* phrases restent fausses, pas seulement la première. Or c'est bien la seconde que j'ai citée !



> Ta suggestion est correcte, mais je dois avouer que je ne la trouve pas très élégante...


Je suis entièrement d'accord ; c'était juste pour donner une phrase correcte tant du point de vue du sens que de celui de la grammaire…



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> […] en quoi la seconde (_avec *tant* de violence_), bizarre quant au sens j'en conviens, le serait-elle ? je la trouve parfaitement recevable.
> 
> Changeons quelques mots pour lui donner un sens acceptable : _Randel se jeta sur le pain et le cassa avec tant de violence qu'il aurait pu fendre la table._
> Et même =>_ Randel s'était jeté sur le pain et l'avait cassé avec tant de violence qu'il eût pu fendre la table._
> 
> Qu'y a-t-il de choquant dans cette phrase ? Bien sûr, le sens est autre, mais la construction exactement identique à celle stigmatisée par M. C.


Plus rien de choquant, maintenant que tu l'as modifiée… Ce que je disais, c'était : 1º que le sens était absurde et différent de celui de la phrase de Thomas ; 2º que la grammaire était incorrecte (participe passé au lieu de l'infinitif pour _étrangler/fendre_)…


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

D'accord : j'avais cru que ta critique (grammaticale) portait sur le _tant de_ [...] _que_ + conditionnel.


----------



## euphrosyne

D'accord, d'accord, Maître. Moi aussi je croyais que tu critiquais la construction.
Je corrige mon infinitif dans le message n°9.


----------



## Thomas1

... moi aussi... j'espère d'avoir compris bien ce qu'on a dit...
 En fait maintenant c'est le si qui m'a posé des ennuis.  
Alors,
Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence que s’il eût étranglé un homme,
« autant que » ne peut pas être suivi par le conditionel passé  mais se je change « autant » pour « tant » la construction marche parce qu'autant que doit besoin d'une conjonction ?
Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence que s’il eût étranglé un homme,
Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence qu’il eût/aurait étranglé un homme,
Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec tant de violence que s’il eût étranglé un homme,
Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec tant de violence qu’il eût/aurait étranglé un homme,
???​


Maître Capello said:


> Je n'ai pas compris ta question… Mais on peut dire que l'indicatif plus-que-parfait sert à marquer l'antériorité dans le passé ou une condition non réalisée du passé.



Je pense que nous disons de la même chose, Maitre (mais je probablement ne m'expliqué pas assez clairement).
Je disais d'« une condition non réalisée du passé.» 
Prenons la partie de la phrase en question :
[...] le cassa avec autant de violence que s’il eût étranglé un homme, 
le fait est qu'il n'étrangla personne
l'action contraire au fait est la situation dans la subordonnée _s'il eût etranglé un homme_, (il ne fit pas cela).
L'indicatif exprime les actions qui vraiment ont lieu (c'est pour quoi ils sont les faits).
La suggestion donnée par Piotr, s'il avait étranglé un homme, dit de la situation hypotetique au passé, en fait elle a la même signification comme s'il eût etranglé un homme, donc "le plus que parfait", je pense, n'est pas à l'indicatif dans cette proposition parce que ce qu'il veut dire est contraire à ce que l'indicatif vraiment exprime.

Thomas


----------



## euphrosyne

Thomas1 said:


> ... moi aussi... j'espère d'avoir bien compris ce qu'on a dit...
> En fait maintenant c'est le si qui m'a posé me pose [ou alors ce n'est pas _maintenant_] des problèmes.  [ou _me *cause* des ennuis_]
> Alors,
> Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence que s’il eût étranglé un homme,
> « autant que » ne peut pas être suivi par le conditionel passé  mais s*i *je change « autant » pour « tant » la construction marche parce qu'autant que doit a besoin d'une conjonction ?
> Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence que s’il eût étranglé un homme,
> Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence qu’il eût/aurait étranglé un homme,
> Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec tant de violence que s’il eût étranglé un homme,
> Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec tant de violence qu’il eût/aurait étranglé un homme,
> ???​



Bien récapitulé, mais pour le reste...



Thomas1 said:


> Je pense que nous disons de la même chose, Maitre (mais je ne me suis probablement pas expliqué assez clairement).
> Je disais parlais d'« une condition non réalisée du passé.»
> Prenons la partie de la phrase en question :
> [...] le cassa avec autant de violence que s’il eût étranglé un homme,
> le fait est qu'il n'étrangla personne
> l'action contraire au fait est la situation dans la subordonnée _s'il eût etranglé un homme_, (il ne fit pas cela).
> L'indicatif exprime les actions qui ont vraiment lieu (c'est pourquoi ils sont les faits). [ce sont des faits, tu veux dire ?]
> La suggestion donnée par Piotr, s'il avait étranglé un homme, dit parle de la situation hypotétique au passé, en fait elle a la même signification comme que s'il eût etranglé un homme, donc "le plus-que-parfait", je pense, n'est pas à l'indicatif dans cette proposition parce que ce qu'il veut dire est contraire à ce que l'indicatif exprime vraiment.



... je cois que tu te tortures les méninges.
L'hypothèse est exprimée par *si*, qui s'utilise avec un indicatif. Dans _s'il eût etranglé un homme_, le subjonctif plus-que-parfait équivaut à un indicatif (c'est juste pour crâner !   ) = _s'il avait etranglé un homme._

*si + indicatif = hypothèse*

L'éventualité de cette hypothèse varie selon le temps utilisé.
Dans une narration au passé, *si + plus-que-parfait = ** hypothèse peu probable*, et *si + imparfait = ** hypothèse  probable.*

_Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence que s'il avait/eût étranglé un homme_ : hypothèse peu probable, quasiment impossible

_Randel d’abord se jeta sur le pain, le cassa avec autant de violence que s'il étranglait un homme _: il est envisageable qu'il étrangle un homme

Dans une narration au présent, *si + imparfait = ** hypothèse peu probable*, et *si + présent = ** hypothèse  probable*.

_Randel d’abord se jette sur le pain, le casse avec autant de violence que s'il étranglait un homme_ : hypothèse peu probable, quasiment impossible

_Randel d’abord se jette sur le pain, le casse avec autant de violence que s'il étrangle un homme_ : il lui arrive peut-être d'étrangler un homme...


----------

